# Cobia season closed



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Heard today there will be no Cobia season and they will not be opening trout season on June 1st. Trout season 4 days, Cobia zero. I hope I heard wrong but there site says no fish


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Last I heard cobia opens May1..


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I hope your right Kenny. Fish cop told Tony no season this year!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

If cobia season is closed i will not be fishing NC at all.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

http://portal.ncdenr.org/c/document...1a5-e945-4c95-bb33-3e80991da598&groupId=38337

Cobia is in.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

23mako said:


> http://portal.ncdenr.org/c/document...1a5-e945-4c95-bb33-3e80991da598&groupId=38337
> 
> Cobia is in.


 I'll take it, 1 fish , 36 in , other wise I'm with 350 on not fishing NC, Won't drive all that way for Bluefish and Mack's.


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

According to the Mar 2018 version of the NC Size and Creel Limit, Cobia are listed as "Unlawful To Possess".

http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/recreational-fishing-size-and-bag-limits


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

mossers said:


> According to the Mar 2018 version of the NC Size and Creel Limit, Cobia are listed as "Unlawful To Possess".
> 
> http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/recreational-fishing-size-and-bag-limits


 KRAP! , that puts a big cramp in my summer fishing plans . I guess the Piers in Va. will be full if they have a season .


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

They are unlawful to posses till may 1st, after that season is open till December 31st. The website is updated to be as CURRENT regulations, not for the rest of the year.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Why don't they just say that , most of the other species have more information in the links but not Cobia ,


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

The VA Piers are already going to be crowded. There's only a couple where cobes are a reasonable prospect. I think we're still at 1 40 inches or greater.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Heard today that the federal season has opened but North Carolina is not opening there season. Hopeful that means it’s just not open now like federal waters and will open in May. I guess we will see. I don’t care for cobia myself but really want to see trout season open back up .


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

You can not land in NC with a cobia, confirmed today with DNR it opens May 1st. Buddy of mine who works on a headboard in SC said they got one that was an inch shorter and one legal today.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I talked to the nc dept marine fisheries guy on the obx yesterday. State waters Open May 1, Fed waters (Outsaide3 miles) are open now.
Don't cancel your vacation plans. Un-wad your parties Too.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

But I'm not wearing any panties


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Do thong's count?


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

NCDoMF 😞


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Chris Lee works for NC DEPT of Marine Fisheries at the OBX .. I'm sure if any one would know , he would.


----------



## Snk-Byte (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is an "Official" report that I got:
_
This proclamation supersedes proclamation FF-32-2017 dated August 31, 2017. This proclamation opens the recreational cobia fishery and maintains the season for the commercial cobia fishery. The recreational season for cobia will re-open at 12:01 AM on May 1, 2018 and will remain open through December 31, 2018.

I. RECREATIONAL SEASON, HARVEST, VESSEL, AND SIZE LIMIT
A. RECREATIONAL SIZE LIMIT, POSSESSION LIMIT, AND SEASON
1. It is unlawful to possess for a recreational purpose cobia less than 36 inches fork length.
2. It is unlawful to possess for a recreational purpose more than one (1) cobia per person per day (See section II. B and II. C for season and vessel limits).
3. The season for the recreational harvest of cobia will be May 1, 2018 – December 31, 2018._

May 1. My panties were in a bunch also.


----------

